# iberital MC2



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm watching the above on e-bay, currently £50, I have an Ascaso I2 just now but after what I've read on here I'm thinking I'd be better going for a better quality grinder...any thoughts/advice?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Probably not worth changing from an I2 to an MC2


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> I'm watching the above on e-bay, currently £50, I have an Ascaso I2 just now but after what I've read on here I'm thinking I'd be better going for a better quality grinder...any thoughts/advice?


I'm happy to lend you mine to try it out if you like?

Tony


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

twotone said:


> I'm happy to lend you mine to try it out if you like?
> 
> Tony


Where in Glasgow are you Tony? can maybe compare.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Probably not worth changing from an I2 to an MC2


Yeh I was thinking that too, maybe wait for a better quality one comes along.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> Where in Glasgow are you Tony? can maybe compare.


Southside mate, Clarkson.


----------

